#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  Гьетрул Джигме Ринпоче, держатель линии Рипа с 22 по 28 июня 2015 в Киеве.

## Мария Дролма

Гьетрул Джигме Ринпоче, сын Кьябдже Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче, распознанный в возрасте трех лет Дуджомом Ринпоче как перерождение Гьеллинг Йонтен Лхундруб Гьяцо Ринпоче, эманации бутанского тертона Пема Лингпы, одного из пяти царей тертонов Ваджраяны.

Джигме Ринпоче является наследником линии Рипа. Все посвящения практики и комментарии, даруемые им нераздельны с линией его Учителя, Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче.

Программа ритрита будет включать в себя: 
1. Открытую лекцию;
2. Благословение детей;
3. Личные аудиенции;
4. Практика Мармэ Монлам – подношение светильников умершим.
5. Практика Гесар Драла.

Практика Мармэ Монлам – это практика подношения светильников умершим. Джигме Ринпоче рекомендовал делать эту практику умершим, чтобы облегчить их страдания в момент смерти и обрести более счастливое перерождение в будущем. 

Практика Гесар Драла – чрезвычайно мощная практика, которая помогает усмирить препятствия и демонические силы, привлечь удачу, славу и богатство для реализации духовных и мирских целей. Цикл Терма Гесара был открыт держателем линии Рипа, отцом Джигме Ринпоче, Тертоном Кьябдже Намка Дриме Ринпоче в этой жизни. Данные Учения обладают огромной силой и предназначены для практики в наше время.
Веб-сайт:http://www.buddha.in.ua/

----------

Гошка (20.05.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

Требуются волонтеры, как обычно волонтеры имеют возможность посещать учения бесплатно.

----------

